# T-Bones on the new Pellet Grill



## Elderthewelder (Jul 27, 2013)

After a hard day scrounging some big leaf maple, decided to fire up the pellet grill/smoker ( less than a month old) and cook a couple Angus T Bones

These things were thick, fed my family of 4 no problem. Granted the wife and 11 year old eat like birds
Was shooting for medium rare, but came out more on the medium side. Still on the learning curve with the grill

Would of loved to buy the new Englander pellet grill/smoker but was a little out of my price range. got a killer deal in a Green Mountian Daniel Boone model

Usually I use it in the back yard, but tonight just rolled it outside the garage (where I keep it) and fired it up


----------



## BrotherBart (Jul 27, 2013)

Oh great. Now I go to bed hungry.


----------



## will711 (Jul 28, 2013)

That looks like some fine eats there


----------



## Lousyweather (Jul 28, 2013)

BrotherBart said:


> Oh great. Now I go to bed hungry.


 
heck, Im at work and haven't eaten yet! dang, looks good!

Got a pellet grill myself- takes a bit to master, but you get better as time goes by....makes smoking much easier than traditional methods as well....no water.....a few tricks to learn- you really get to know your temps well!

Great looking meal, Elder!


----------



## DevilsBrew (Jul 28, 2013)

I've been cutting back on beef and this thread is making me regret that decision.


----------



## ScotO (Jul 29, 2013)

Atta boy, Elder.....We did the same thing on the keyhole firepit last night.  Had some good friends over for T-bones and even did a couple dozen firepit hotwings......all cooked over some nice fresh applewood splits.....

Nothing like a smoked steak!


----------



## DAKSY (Jul 29, 2013)

Scotty Overkill said:


> Atta boy, Elder.....We did the same thing on the keyhole firepit last night. Had some good friends over for T-bones and even did a couple dozen firepit hotwings......all cooked over some nice fresh applewood splits.....
> 
> Nothing like a smoked steak!


 
I did a couple of REALLY thick T-Bones on the BGE last nite. 600 open top, two minutes (each side) to sear. Then two minutes closed top (each side) for medium rare & PERFECTAMENTE! Hannaford had em for $4.99 per Lb as long as they last. I may swing by on the way home to see if they've lasted this long...Gotta grab more!


----------

